# Can anyone explain why?



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

I woke up to my clown loach and 2 of my rummy nose dead on the floor??? They were in my 50G planted topless, co2 injection, ei dosed tank before they comitted suicide. Lights shut off at 9pm so all was good when I went to bed, lights on at 7 am I went in there about 5 after 7 to dose fertz and 3 fish on the floor? I have only ever had this experience with hatchet fish I had a long time ago. Anyone know why they would just decide to leap to their death? and 3 of them at the same time??

Cheers


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

That's very odd,

do you have a cat? My cat did that, woke up in the morning and a couple of my fish on the floor, all hard.

Chances are it's not a co2 problem because your co2 shuts off at night right? 

Very strange, i'd go with a cat if you have one and it's open top tank of course.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

sometimes fish jumps. I have fish I would never thought they will be dried up on the carpet before. Now, I just don't fill up the tank or use a tank top.

Fish dried up includes:
iriwine cat
lots of different plecos
hatchet
rummynose
cardinal
arawana
emperor
eel
Tigrinus cat
juruense cat
angel 
discus
etc......


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

suppose it could be a coincidence, but that's pretty BIG IF lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just wanted to confirm that your CO2 is shut off at night with the lights? How many fish in that tank? I see the types but not the numbers. I've found mysterious rummynose deaths in my heavily planted 20 until I learned to dial down the CO2 a bit. Now I run it full blast during lights on, but run an air pump with a mist wand after lights out at night. The plants consume O2 at night, so as the plant load gets higher and higher, you might run into problems if the stocking level is high.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes co2 shuts off 20 minutes before the lights go off and it turns on 15 min before the lights come on in the morning. I realize the tank is stocked pretty high with an apisto trio, mated pair of angels, used to have 10 rummynose now 8 i guess, 10 rasboras, 15 cardinals, 2 ottos, 2 amano shrimp(would like to get 4-6 more). My drop checker is a yellowish-green color for the most part of the day, its never been straight up yellow. Do you think I should hook up an air pump that will turn on when the lights go out for the night?


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

And no cat, I'm not a fan of cats. I have a pug and a parrot. Pug sleeps in the bed with us and the parrot is locked in his cage all night.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

t-bore said:


> Do you think I should hook up an air pump that will turn on when the lights go out for the night?


In my 2 injected thanks, I do. I noticed both my rummynose and my plecos are much happier. In the 125 I run a powerhead with a venturi, and in my 20 I run an airpump with a mist wand. If you want/need more current, the powerhead with venturi is the way to go. If not, just do the airpump. I think it will help. Just make sure to set the timer to go off like an hour before you start your CO2 so that you speed up the CO2 accumulation at the beginning of the cycle.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

could be having a massive ph swing from lights on to lights off.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll put an air pump and stone in the tank tonight then.

I don't know about the ph swings? Honestly, I have had fish tanks for over 15 years and have never bought a test kit! I know I'm going to get a lot of flack for letting that info out!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry about your fish, T-Bore. 
By the way, the stand that you made looks great with the 36 gallon bowfront that I got from Roli. It's planted and stocked now and I'm delighted with the whole setup.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Maureen. I'm glad to hear you are happy with the stand! If you can maybe post a pic, I'm curious to see what the setup looks like?


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

I have heard a similar situation that may or not be relevant, based on the physical set up of your tank. One member had a corner of her tank that was shallow near the top due to some hardware in the tank. When the fish (endlers in this case) swam into this corner they would feel confined and found it a good place to jump. She lost several from that spot. Perhaps dense plants in a corner or along the sides might have a similar effect.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> could be having a massive ph swing from lights on to lights off.


x2

Too coincidental for 3 fish to jump out in the same night. IMO the PH dropped and started to irritate them.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Fish jump for a variety of reasons. Sometimes, they spook and jump. Steep glass walls of tank give them only one way to go but up. I would cover my tank or not fill it so high. When I was kid I found my snakehead on floor and it;s skin was dry, but when I put it back in the tank, it slowly revived and grew healthy. I later learned they are have a limited air breathing capacity.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

i would say test the water parameters. fish will jump to escape poor water quality or not enough oxygen.


----------

